# Worrying first scan - any help??



## Ellie Jane (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I'm after some advice if I can. 

We went for our first scan on Thursday at 7 weeks and 4 days. In summary the sonographer was able to identify a viable fetus measuring 9mm which she said was consistent with the dates (altho the letter she wrote said approx 6+4/40 and she could see a clear heartbeat. However she has asked for a repeat scan in a weeks time as the yolk sac was not clearly defined and the gestational sac was significantly smaller than she'd expect (approx 9 x 10 x 8mm). From everything I've read on the dreaded Internet it's not looking at all hopeful and I'm trying my hardest to remain positive but I equally want to be prepared for whatever is likely. I haven't had any bleeding or spotting and everything appeared to be going so well until the scan. I'm not experiencing loads of symptoms but do still have sore boobs but very little nausea. 

Any advice would be great x


----------



## Ellie Jane (Jun 10, 2014)

Is no one able to offer me any advice on this at all? Xx


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Sorry Ellie. 

There is only me answering and I thought I had answered but it hadn't posted. 

It is great you have seen a heartbeat. That is very reassuring. 

As I am not scan trained so I am not sure of the relevance of the smaller yolk sac sorry. The fact that baby is measuring smaller is not unusual. 

You could ask in one of the forums to the other ladies. 

Kaz xxx


----------

